# Pix's Progress



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok well i will probably embarass myself showing everyone how terrible my routine is but im no good at going things regularly and im making progess so cant be that bad..

Hopefully having a progress journal will keep me motivated on days i just wanna spend in bed haha.

EDIT: Todays Stats:

Height 5ft5

Weight 58.5kg

Arm 11 ins

Bust 30.7 ins

waist 28 ins

Hips 37.4ins

Thigh 20.5ins

Today I did:

5 x 15 squats with 2 x 1.5kg weights

5 x 15 butt lift/bridge with 2x 5kg weights

5 x 15 bench press with 2 x 5kg weights

5 x 15 er.. another chest/shoulder one but i dont no what its called with 3kg weights

6 x 30 ab crunches with alternating poistions (like normal, then with hip shift to hit a different part and also the twists)

and my lovely protrein shake to finish 

probably do back and biceps tomorrow

Food wise i dont really have a routine, but its pretty ok.. cant seem to hit the cals i need though, im struggling to hit 1400 most days. so thats something i need to work on.

Waiting to be told off ^_^ hahaha.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Just thought i would put in a little today because im uttlery shattered.

Ive done done cardio getting back home this morning so lots of walking hehe.

Training wise ive done:

5 x 15 Bent Over Two-Dumbbell Row with 2 x 3kg weights

5 x 15 Stiff-Legged Dumbbell Deadlift with 2 x 3kg weights

5 x 15/15 bicep/tricep super set with 1.5kg weight

going to go quickly grab a protein shake before i have to dash out. Cant decide whether to have a day off tomorrow or train some more.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good stuff, its good to get back to training and even better when you can see results!

I'm just getting back into it more now as well which I am currently enjoying!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

hey dj! yeh im loving it to, dam im so addicted haha, all i can think about these days is training and what to do next, more so cos i just love the buzz you get. Hopefully that doesnt sound too creppy haha.

Glad your enjoying it  have you posted progress pics? would love to see some before and after stuff in the future  Going to get round to taking some decent ones of myself at some point soon hehe.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good to see youve started a journal young lady 

i`m sure this will be a popular thread :becky:


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey cal sweety! *big hugs* haha indeed. So far so good. Going to start upping the reps soon i thinks  haha why will it be popular? Still cant decide what to do 2mro yet, what you think?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pix said:


> haha why will it be popular?


It seems that there can never be more than enougth women on musclechat and ge tthe most replies!



Pix said:


> Still cant decide what to do 2mro yet, what you think?


I'm a fan of the 4 day split now, being

legs,

back,

biceps & shoulders

chest & triceps

I'll have to get around to some pics soon!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I find i dont really need to do the 4 day split cos im doing more just endurance and stuff.. and tend to do whatever i feel like at the time.. unless i did something the day before of course lol.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Not really progress pics cos theyre modeling ones.. but thats pretty much how im looking at the moment, give or take some seriously kick ars lighting etc hahaha. I will sort out some proper progress pics at some point but my dam camera has busted so ill ask a mate to take them for me at some point lol.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes your right that is some kick ass lighting there!

If your training routine is working for you then that's great no need to change!

For the extra calories have you thought about a Mass Gainer you could take this twice daily!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

whats in mass gainer? Id be 2 worried about getting fat on it or something untill im doing regular cardio hahaha. cant afford it anyway atm.. i really want to go to my local muay thai gym but i aint got enough cash flow to go 2-3 times a week lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a friend who has a gym in Eccles in Manchester, he was an IFBB Pro and wasn't born with freaky genetics but thru dogged determination and hard work he climbed the "physique" ladder.

His wife is in a similar position, she's not a pro, she's never competed, nut since meeting him she started training and following his lead and the change is incredible.

If you could go there once a week Pix and train with her you'd learn so much so fast regarding training and diet.

Your modelling pictures are great, I've always been a sucker for a red head, I was going to say especially with a bit of attitude but I think all red heads come with that as standard! Is ther anything in particular your modelling for or trying to break into?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

already suggested she goes to see PG&T


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

OOOOH, sorry for not being as quick off the mark as you!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

haha, eccles is major sod to get to because i cant drive  I think i will have to sort something out at some time though because im serious about changing my body and i would be so much easier being trained lol

And thanks extreame  Yep, i dont no a red head who hasnt got abit of attitude, plus i have the added fun of being a gemini haha, so im just a big bunch of crazy fun haha. The modeling was more just for the hell of it, being into photography i picked up some pro mates and every now and then ill have a shoot with them for the hell of it lol.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

ok im being a muchos lazy fudger today, still not trained.. just cba doing anything at all. Ill probably get round to it at some point.. if not ill just do it 2mro.

as said actual progress pics, terrible qual cos they screen caps from my video camera but showing signs of improvement even over the last month

















I will stop posting now  im just really bored with no energy to do anything so im just mucking around lol.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Protein and carbs are mostly in mass gainers, so its good all round for getting the excess calories in!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you appear to be smuggling p nuts in youre second pic,you wanna watch that cos there`s a lot of p nut lovers on here. :becky:

specially extremely bald scottish dudes with funny beards :becky:

lol get training!

no room for slackers at MC!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

haha its just to destract you all from my flab cal 

Well ive just done a biscep work out making tea for my dad, hard bloody work cutting up a plate full of potatos.. either that or i really need to train them more


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think if you train a couple of days a week,go for walks or for a swim on some of the off days and maintained a good diet you`ll be fine.

have you got your diet finally sorted then?


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

nah lol.. it just requires brain power i dont have atm. ill get round to it one day lol.

you about on msn tonight?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol no its only rare occasions i get on there these days,i`m occasionally on yahoo when i check my mail,but thats about it...

LMFAO! thanks for the public invite tho heh heh all the other old dudes will be so extremely jealous :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol Pix be afraid be very afraid, have you ever seem some of the stuff call posts...something called egg plant....


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

lol egg plant?

pfft be afraid of cal? not possible haha. hes a little puppy really haha. i shouldnt say that, i might damage his rep on here  nah Cals cool, helps loads when im whining about my exercise routine haha. And i dont no about the egg plant thing.. but i think i will have to search the forums for it now hahaha.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Don't look he'll never forgive me lol think that section has been removed from here thankfully...much better you having the delusion he's a nice chap...


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

haha yeh, i think it was because i cant find anything on it.. i think i will pm you about nothing related to egg plants *shifty*


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol Cal is going to hate me :-D


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

just give him the "im sooowwwwwy" puppy dog eyes and im sure he will forgive you


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I was the man who removed the XXX section, an executive decision was made that we didn't need it, we don't want to become UKM!

If you want porn try www.xhamster.com, you'll find EVERYTHING you can think of except amimal and snuff (I think they removed the animal stuff), all free too!

I don't know about eggplants but I do know that tubgirl and lemon party were a bridge too far for this ageing perv.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

aww extreme!!! youve made me even more confused and even more curious now! On the other hand.. if its too much for you extreme.. maybe i dont want to know


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You're a young, intelligent woman, life is all about experiences so you should investigate. I've lived my life with that principal, I want to know all I can and experience as much as I can too, how else can you pass comment on anything if you haven't seen or tried it?

Go on girl, google will take you there..................................................


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Glad that section got deleted saved a lot of kids posting nothing comments to try to get to 100 posts...

Pix I'm not much good with puppy dog eye's, doesn't work when you look like me lol

Die regretting what you've done not what you haven't.....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, Pikey and I trying the puppy dog look would result in the armed response unit being called to exterminate to dangerous looking pitbulls I fear.

Isn't it funny tho, Pix posts a few burlesque-ish photos and is suddenly the star of the forum! How predictable are we men?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Soo very predictable, but lets face it more interesting than me moaning about my injuries...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hands up anyone under 40 who`s posted on this thread lol and i did predict its popularity,maybe the youngsters are a bit shy..

hmm lol pikey it wasnt an eggplant thread but i think i remember the subject matter...

involving vacuum pumps-not my finest posting but possibly one of my sickest.

lol no worries i`m not coming to hunt you down with my drilldo(if you remember that post also)heh quite a good pun that!

tbh i didnt realise the XXX section had gone, i just added a few threads to get things going like...

porn gets boring very quickly.

i think wee man kicked my ass with his xmas photos lol

tall takes the credit for "lemon party" altho i have adopted it as my own(lol did you know there was a video haha, i did discover the term "goatse" whilst following a "tub girl" link.

i dare you all to check them out...

heh we`re all a bunch of big kids still really..

thats "goatse" extreme..sick bags on stand by.:smash:

so pix-are you gonna get yourself into a routine and have youre set training days?

even if its only cardio?


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

ive heard of goatse lol .. i think i will not go in seach of this material lol.

Er no routine yet.. im all over the place atm.. just got in from sorting out job centre stuff and all i want to do is nap! I have to do these exams to get this free course.. and theyre where like.. its for people who struggle so dont answer everythnig correctly.. well no problem with that! I sucked so bad on the maths one anyway haha. and i had no patience with ready all the english one 

I really do need to sort out a routine really, atm im just content to work out when i have the energy.. means the progress is slower but at least its the right direction...

I just put a bid in on a punch bag on ebay.. so im hoping i can get it for £50 cos its all i can afford, then i can try to get cardio in daily, i could run and stuff but i really dont like running hahaha. and preferable to staying at home


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Just finished my training upped my reps today:

5 x 20 squats with 2x1.5kg weights

5 x 20 butt lift/bridge with 2x 5kg weights

5 x 15 Bent Over Two-Dumbbell Row with 2 x 3kg weights

5 x 20 Stiff-Legged Dumbbell Deadlift with 2 x 5kg weights

Now im off to get my shake! Im feeling nicely pumped up now


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG drowned rat haha.. i met met up with my naigbour while i was intown and decided to walk home with her cos i needed the cardio anyway.. omg totalled it down and im soaakked through!! was good fun though and got some cardio out of the way  now i just gotta dry up and do some training woop woop


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG so god dam annoying! I got outbid on the punchbag and i was hoping so bad to get it cos i really want to do it for my cardio GRRR that was the last decent one on ebay, cant afford to get a new one. poop


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know nothing about boxing bags though, someone just got me one years ago. I'm looking to get an indoor stand to hang it on but I suspect that I'll need to upgrade the bad at some point as its only a cheap one!

Which one were you going for?


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I just wanted a free standing one cos i cant really be putting holes in my dads ceiling.. but i really need something to punch the crap out of haha. very frustrated i didnt get one.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I've got one which mounts outsite it was only cheap so will be good to start with but I have seen this indoor one which I'm tempted with!

Bodymax CF365 Heavy Bag Stand

Not sure I have the room though as they are quite big


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

yeh wish i could get away with a stand but i have got no chance. I have the perfect corner to put a free standing one.. even if i could persuade the father to put holes in the ceiling/walls.. there really isnt anywhere where it wont get in the way.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The link to the one you posted DJ is only for a speedball, if you hung a full size bag from that and gave it a good dig its still toppling over.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks extreme, I can imagine this is the case with these types so one would have to be careful!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

ok well today im making up for missing loads of training so a full on session today:

5 x 50 ab crunches

5 x 20 obliques with 2 x 5kg weight

5 x 20 squats with 2 x 3kg weights

5 x 20 straight leg dead lifts with 2 x 5kg weights

5 x 20 Bent Over Two-Dumbbell Row with 2 x 3kg weights

5 x 20 butt lift/bridge with 2x 5kg weights


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good stuff - try and increase when and if you can.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

yah, its nice being able to do sets of 20. think i will be pushing for 25 on the next session 

so not fair  daddy wants home made pie and chips again and i know i cant resist after spending that time making it lol. gotta try and force myself just to have a small portion hehe.

How be you Cal? x


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Ugh, i was suposed to be doing my chest and arms today but i dont think should now. I was trying to do girly push ups and i just recked out my shoulder and its killing at the joint. and since all my workouts today are for that area i dont think i should do any. If it stops hurting later then maybe ill do it then. Best not waste the time and do some cardio or something.

Thanks for the help anyway pikey, muchos appreciated x


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m good thanks 

thats why rest between workouts is important..even a light workout if youre not used to it will make you ache and i reckon its always best to wait for the ache to be totally gone before training again.

stretching helps minimise aching...

light cardio would be good tho-thats why i like walking its not horrendous to do...and you can start out slow...;


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

i was well rested.. no aches.. i just cant lift myself i guess and strained my shoulder.. a dunno its calming down now just hurt to f**k when i did it haha.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Had some grapefruit for breaky expecting the worst lol.. but i actually liked it  woop.

ok so training:

5 x 20 bicep curls with 3kg weight

4 x 20 tricep extentions at 3kg weights (couldnt do the last set)

5 x 20 another tricep one (but i dont no the name) at 1.5kg weight

5 x 20 chest flies at 2 x 3kg weights

and of course my post workout shake 

Going to be good tonight and have quorn and rice or something.. tho might opt for a jacket potato cos for some reason i burn rice and i have yet to figure out why i cant seem to cook it lol. ( i would have chicken but i tottalllly forgot to get some haha.. will have to get some on tuesday so yummy quorn till then) EDIT: just noticed the dam time looks like my shake was my tea this time haha rice tomorrow me thinks.

felt nice and pumped up after this session


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

just legs today

5 x 25 squats with 2 x 3kg weights

5 x 25 bridge pose with 2 x 5kg weights

nice to feel the sidocordafolia kicking in.. i was starting to get resistant with my other ones.

Protein shake time!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

complex carbs n a lil protein pre training,simple carbs n protein after training.

good to see you added 5`s to squats


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks cal  im glad i did, really felt the burn, loved it ^_^

and yeh, i really need to start eating pre workout, i just find i work better on an empty one, food has a habit of making me rather sleepy haha.

Doing productive cardio today hehe, lots and lots of cleaning! did loads yester but im that behind its gonna take me today to catch up lol.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

glad you managed your squat workout pix well done a positive attitude there too all the best with your goals:clap2:


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

haha thanks dnl. I gotta be postive, its the only decent thing going in my life right now, not sure what i would do if i couldnt train, probably go insane hahaha. Fingers crossed this course i start tomorrow goes well as i need it haha.

hope you are well x x


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

good leg workout Pix - always find training has been the one constant in my life...


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks pikey! 

OH MY OH MY OH MY!!!

I just got back from muay thai and f**king hell im worn out haha. It was JUST what i needed though, all this tension has just gone! The workouts where exhausting (in a good way) and the training was just brill.. plus i liked the way we have to swap partners alot, give you chance to get to know everyone  I even got to play with one of the big boys and it was nice to have someone prepared to hit abit because i was a girl. Had a good brawl with him haha. But now i have to work hard cos i decleared i would get him to the floor one day hahaha. CHALLENGE!

Anyway.. thats enough of me yapping! Was just such as amazing time.. cant wait till thursday!

I do have a question though. Im utterly starving once i get out and i was wondering what the best thing to take with me that i can eat on the way home after such heavy cardio? And espically as im finishing so late as well.

fankoo


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds like you had fun, I'm definately going to look at getting into this soon as well

I'd go for the same as after a good weight session carbs and protein such as the Build & Recover


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

if not build and recover a good hi protein bar is better than nothing or just take some chicken bits in a container bearing that pix a pint of milk is always better than nothing

and i'm fine thanks chuck managed 80k on bench a hi for me but the idiot spotting me decided to grab it off my chest and panicked(i was pausing with it),which threw me a little so after that dropped it to 70k and repped out on me own

cheers for asking pix xxx


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Ill have to sort something out by 2mro. Ill probably just bag up some power for when i fin, the shakes are easy and always fill me up.

well done on the 80k  sorry to hear the spotter wasnt so good x


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

cheers pix xxx tbh 75k i can do alone just that extra 5k lol

and yeah protein powder if ya can do it will sort ya after a workout glad you enjoyed it you going again soon then???? xxx


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

yah im back again tomorrow. its every tuesday and thursday. Im going to have to pull back on my weight still i can see how much i can handle cos the training is really instense and i dont want to mess up the muay thai aching on weights and things lol.

The muay thai works out roughly doing about 100 crunches and i have to get to about 50 full sit ups, which i only managed about 25. leg raises which work out about 60 - 80 and tons of cardio kicking and punching and holding the bags which really works the arms. Also tons of push ups but im struggling with those because they do the close hands and i have no idea how to find the strength for those.. but the trainer said he would help be before it starts 

Im not really sure how to fit my weights etc into this. The plus is its tues and thurs so i have fri - mon to get my weights etc in and since i basically work my abs during training, i can cut those out of home training. But i really work my legs and wondering if i should bother with my squats.. or just do one lot a week and let the muay thai do the rest. And fitting arm, chest and back in etc.. cos they all get murdered at training but i still want to do the weights to build my shape and stuff.

any training advise would be awesome!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i'd still stick with the squats as they dont just do your legs 17 major body parts

and keep up with everything else as best you can fit it in only knock it off if it gets in the way of your muay thai training as years ago when competing i went swimming on wed and sunday but in the end it stripped me of to much weight and my muscles burnt out so had to pack in the swimming then to justify my weight training at the time

on the other hand as long as your protein is good and diet clean you should make great gains all round

good luck to you with t his pix keep us all updated xxx


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Just got back from training, almost didnt go because i was still aching but dad called me a wuss so i went haha. It was fine once id warmed up and i did the training alot better this time round (bar my left leg as there is one mega bruise on it that hurt so bad when i kicked the pads hehe) Im going to have my rest day tomorrow and see how i feel about training my back as the is only place on my body that doesnt seem to be getting battered at the moment lol

anyway.. good times 

My only main concern is im working my traps too much but ill just have to keep an eye on my posture etc so avoid to much.

2 more weeks and ill put some more progress pics up, hopefully there will be a obvious difference


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i wouldnt look for obvious changes in such a short time..


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to disagree on that one Cal lol. I saw plenty of changes through last month progress and ive still got plenty of work to go.. im already seeing changes and theres 2 more weeks to go till more photos


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

proof of the pudding....lol


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

looking forward to the pix hope your hard work is paying off, you look good in your other pics. Thanks for the coment on my progress pics


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks me 2  obviously not looking for miricle results but a visible change is always nice. Will be interesting to see if the pull back on weights in favour of the muay thai will slow it down. You can deffinatly feel my abs now so hopefully drop in fat will put things a little more on show  cant belive how much smaller my legs are compared to what they used to be.. maybe i should try and find a old picture for next time to show how the difference

And thanks  glad you like x


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pix said:


> My only main concern is im working my traps too much but ill just have to keep an eye on my posture etc so avoid to much.


Traps are an area that I'm trying to work on!

Well done for still going on strong, I'm sure everyone will look forward to your new pics!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just comparing view counts this thread has been viewed 3x more than fishfingers piccy thread lol

i`m pleasantly surprised cos i thought there were more muscle worshippers on here lmfao!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol cheers for the vote of confidence Cal 

Dont blame mchat members though haha


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys!

Sorry its been a while. Lets just say the weekend hasnt been one of by best  i havn't done any training since last week and now im feeling better i need to get back on with it. Esp as it always makes me feel good.

and woo on the view count hahah!

Anyway, not slept at all last night. not good! And i have to start getting ready for class soon. Think i will go have my morning oats and hopefully there will be another message from me later today with training progress in it!

Hope everyone has been well  and i havnt missed anything awesome lol. x


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG i still havint got back into my training. My head is mentaly fooked atm. If anything getting back into it will only make me feel better. Im putting a hold on this month pic updates. Ive eaten so much junk food over the last week that its starting to cover up all my progress  so im starting the diet tomorrow and thanks to getting some free sleeping pills in my order (must be a sign lol) i might actually sleep tonight which will be nice.

I forgot to defrost the chicken for lunch. So my diet isnt quite at planned.. But tomorrow is roughly going to be:

BREAKFAST: 45g Oats with semi skimmed milk

30min apx walk to class

SNACK: 50g beef jerky

LUNCH: onion omellete (3 egg whites and 1 yolk)

30min apx walk home

TRAINING

SNACK: Shake

TEA: Chicken and greens

Training is going to be Back, biceps and legs. And ill do Abs, chest and triceps the day after.

I reallly hope tomorrow goes well and i know i will feel so much better once im back into it.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am a fan of the Beef Jerky, I haven't had it in a while though, onion omellete also sounds nice!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

haha mm hell yeh. i have to get it off the website because the stuff in the shops is that horrible jelly crap lol.. bought about 18pkts of it lol.

just reminded me! i need to put the omellete in the fridge! will be cool enough now lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have you tried melatonin to help you sleep?

have a google of it..

if you would like to try some a mate gave me some last week..

it doesnt make you fall asleep but does help promote unbroken sleep without leaving you feeling groggy..


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Those pills i took last night seemed to be ok. i managed to nod off about midnight, which is really good for me. Felt so much better this morning. Which was probably helped by all the pills i took  i got some like vit supps and things. and ate pretty well today so im happy.

just gotta head to the docs and then back for my training today


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm tempted with the beef jerky, Where did you get your beef jerky from?

I've tried melatonin it was good and did its job, I find that the ZMA supplements are good before sleep and that is what I use now


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I get it from myprotein. i love the stuff. i buy it in bulk cos its not often i get a reason to buy from them.

ok progress time! epic fail.. i only did back today.. but given im still getting better ill let myself off.. at least i did something lol. Anyway cardio time. i gots cleaning to do!

3 x 15 Hyperextensions (Back Extensions) with 3kg weight

5 x 15 Bent Over Two-Dumbbell Row with 2 x 3kg weight

3 x 15 Lying Cambered Barbell Row with 2 x 3kg weight

EDIT: aaahh just seriously worked my legs hauling all my new weights upstairs lol.. pouring buckets now haha.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok disapeared again lol. to mcuh s**t to deal with atm. thought id stick todays work out in, in the hope i get back into it. Pretty hard cos im stress related ill but i need to train past it cos training de stresses me in the long run lol.

4 x 20 squats with 2 x 1.5kg

4 x 20 Barbell Bench Press with 8kg

4 x 20 Bent-Arm Dumbbell Pullover with 5kg

4 x 20 dunno the name but chest one with 2 x 3kg

gonna do some cardio now and have my shake


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

morning leg sesh. would do more but im sooo tired.. plus i gotta head out..

anyway...

4 x 20 squats with 2 x 1.5kg weights

4 x 20 bridge pose lifts with 6.5kg

4 x 20 Glute Kickbacks

4 x 20 side leg raises


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep it goin Pix...as you say, use your sessions to de-stress as well as reaping the physical benefits...


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Verne  Thank you! 

Trying to stay in the routine till it become natural again! I think its actually helping cos for the first time in 4 weeks i slept through night!  so weird waking up at 7.30am i was convinced it was pm because that's what I'm used to lol

Today: Back and Core

5 x 20 straight leg dead lifts with 2 x 3kg

5 x 20 Bent Over Two-Dumbbell Row 2 x 3kg

2 x 20 Back extensions << HARD! lol. something to work on me thinks

3 x 30 (15 each side) side twist things, don't no the name. Like side planks but hands not forearms.

3 x 20 torso twists at 2 x 5kg

had to force my shake down this morning. blugh lol.

was gonna cardio but i gotta head out, but im sure walking round town will give me enough cardio hehe.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

went down south for a week.. came back so so so ill.. so now ive cleared my tissue paper mountain its time to get back to business!

5 x 20 straight leg dead lifts w 2x 5kg

5 x 20 pullovers with 5kg weight

5 x 20 incline bench press with 2x 5kg

20 sec plank << yes i suck haha but ill work on that one.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Thought i would update despite not being a training day. Just tried to stay active and "cardio" so ive up and down all day cleaning and did some skipping.. and mid cooking home made cheese n onion pie and chips for daddy since its his birthday tomorrow.. of which i can have non of *boo hoo* so Im being good and having fish and veg which i watch him eat it lol.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

didnt sleep at all last night  uber lame.. so i figured while i felt fine and awake i would so some training so i dont miss todays shift:

5 x 20 butterfly with 2 x 3kg

5 X 20 decline dumbbell bench press with 2 x 3kg

3 x 20 Alternate Hammer Curl w 2 x 3kg

3 x 20 bridge pose w 6.5kg

started to flag towards the end lol but I felt really pumped up. Such an awesome feeling lol.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

gah been to busy/tired to train recently.. least i done some cardio.. Hopefully get a good nights sleep and get up extra early to train tomorrow. No idea how you lot fit life in with training haha.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

woah mega busy.. been way to tired to train cos of the lack of sleep on top of being out all the time. plenty of cardio at least.. just really need to get my diet in check a bit more. really hard when you rely on someone else to buy you food.

back to exercise now though:

3 x 20 bent over rows with 2 x 3kg

3 x 20 straight leg dead lifts with 12.5kg

3 x 20 shoulder press with 2 x 3kg

3 x 20 pullovers with 5kg

3 x 20 rear delts with 2 x 1.5kg < Omg so weak! lol

if i have time in the morning before i have to go ill get my legs and abs done tomorrow.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

make time for yourself Pix..if everyone wants a slice of you and there's no pieces left for you....thats no good.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

hehe thanks verne, its mostly just the lack of sleep causing the most trouble, when i do have time for myself I just want to sleep. I try desperately every night to sleep but im struggling before 2am.. much better than the old 8am though 

also, i totally forgot to put my training on here yesterday. Managed to do it before i had to go out at lunch by doing shorter rest periods. OMG my chest and triceps ache this morning lol.

3 x 20 bent knee press ups (major baby version as i just cant seem to do them lol)

3 x 20 bench press @ 2 x 3kg

3 x 20 incline bench press @ 2 x 3kg

3 x 20 Bent-Over One-Arm Dumbbell Triceps Extension @ 1.5kg (another weak spot)

the shorter rests made it harder and Im really feeling it today so i think Im going to try shorter rests in the future


----------



## newton296 (Nov 13, 2009)

yep, looks like your routine is really paying off !! but the thing about routines is there really is no magic formula. I have a 3 day split routine.

1)chess/tri

2)back/bi

3)shoulders/hamstrings and quads/abs/calfs whenever I feel like it.

I just listen to my body and do what feels right that day. sometimes that means doing 2 splits in 1 day , sometimes it means skipping a few days and doing nothing.

by the way, do you think you can send me some more photos, and some even racier ones. thx

send them to [email protected]


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I just do what I can when I can. I have an erratic lifestyle so I'm not great routines anyway. Which is fine buy me so long as i keep it up as I'm not training for anything specific.

...and no, I think not


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

haha lol very subtle just drop it in to conversation like


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Thought i might as while update while i was on... No weight but lots of cardio. I over did it a bit yesterday and I've been shuffling about the house all day lol. Still managed to do some more cardio this morning with a good warm up. But my inner thighs are totally broken and im not sure how i butchered them so badly ha ha. Hopefully i can walk abit better 2mro


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Newton, try not to be a d1ck, if you want racy pics buy Hustler.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

3 x 20 baby push ups (building up strength cos i cant do normal ones)

3 x 20 bent over rows 2 x 3kg

3 x 20 stiff leg dead lifts 2 x 5kg

3 x 6 lat pullovers 12.5 kg

3 x 10 bent arm lat raises 2 x 3kg

3 x 10 bicep curls 2 x 5kg

EDIT: just a quick update on the shoulder work. I know i havn't uploaded a photo in a while cos my training has been so erratic and im not making the effort needed to drop the fat. Still my shoulders and chest are really showing shape now, not that my webcam shows much lol. Back is looking good too but cant take a photo of that with one hand lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done  Keep it up


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep it going Pix..Forgot to mention on your other post, I'm a mad Manc. too, like you. I lived in Heywood for a while, being an Oldhamite you'll know where that is, but I grew up in Blackley North Manchester (twinned with Beirut I think...lol). Now I live amongst the 'posh' people in South Manchester.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Well been a long time since i did legs.. been putting it off because of the knee pain but since sleeping on the floor instead of the futon, it seems to have eased up.. so legs it is!! (with abs and obliques)

1 x 10 lunges (warm up)

5 x 10 squats at 10kg

3 x 15 side leg raises

5 x 10 bridge pose at 10kg

2 x 20 Flat Bench Leg Pull-In

3 x 10 Flat Bench Leg Pull-In at 3kg

3 x 10 Oblique Crunches

5 x 10 Dumbbell Side Bend at 5kg a hand

3 x 10 torso twist at 10kg


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

oh and hey fellow Manc! Yeh i know where Haywood is  where abouts in S-Manc are you?


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

3 X 15 baby push ups (building up to actual push ups)

5 x 10 dumbbell press with 2 x 5kg

5 x 10 incline dumbbell press with 2 x 5kg

3 x 10 triceps extensions with 3kg

3 x 10 kickbacks with 3kg


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

30min fast paced walk at like.. 7am this morning cos I needed to get coffee! So i made the most of having to go out.

3 x 15 baby push ups

5 x 10 bent over rows with 2 x 3kg

5 x 10 stiff leg deads with 20kg (doubled since last time)

3 x 8 lat pullovers with 12.5kg (increased from the usual 5kg hence the drop in sets)

5 x 10 lat raises with 2 x 3kg

3 x 10 biceps curls with 2 x 5kg

and of course my beloved shake for afterwards


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Doing lighter squats today because my knee is playing up and I don't want to make it worse.

1 x 10 lunges (warm up)

5 x 10 squats at 6kg

3 x 15 side leg raises

5 x 10 bridge pose at 10kg

5 x 10 Flat Bench Leg Pull-In at 3kg

3 x 10 Oblique Crunches


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You're certainly getting regular enough and making the effort, are you seeing much difference?


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm still lagging a little on what I like but I'm getting back into the swing of it  Oh Definitely noticing changes, I reck if I keep this up and ill have a new photo update for the end of the month 

The switch to low rep / high sets / higher weight is making more of an impact. Just neeeeed to get on with my cardio so my chub isn't covering the muscles ha ha.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

TUT at me, been over a week but had a rough time, back to the burn!!!

5 x 10 bent over rows at 2 x 5kg (up from 2 x 3kg)

5 x 10 straight leg dead lifts at 20kg (will definitely up these next time)

1 x 10 lat pull over at 12.5kg

4 x 6 lat pull over at 12.5kg

3 x 10 bicep curl at 5kg

Time to play in the snow!!!!!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't the time or the energy to train heavy today so I'm doing lower weights but shorter rest times.

3 x 15 baby push ups

3 x 15 bench press at 2 x 3kg

3 x 15 incline bench press at 2 x 3kg

3 x 15 decline bench press at 2 x 3kg

1 x 10 bench dips (I'm pressed with this as a few months back I couldn't do them at all)

2 x 8 bench dips

Wanted to do kickbacks but i need to go. Think I did good today though  busy busy busy time!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Im wussing it today cos ive not been training for weeks and my knees are buggered atm. Getting the training done without doing any damage by keeping it light..

20 x 3 squats with 3kg

20 x 3 alternate lunges no weight

20 x 3 bridge pose lifts with 3kg

5 x 10 Flat Bench Leg Pull-In at 3kg

Im done.. ran out of energy. Shake time.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

been rather poorly  had blood tests today so hopefully they explain whats wrong with me.. my mate was joking i have to much blood because ive come back with tons of energy haha. OK! exercise time!! Trying to stick to low rest periods.. it's to cold to be sitting around lol.

3 x 10 baby push ups

3 x 10 bench press @ 2 x 5kg

3 x 10 incline bench press @ 2 x 5kg

3 x 10 decline bench press @ 2 x 5kg

3 x 10 kickbacks @ 3kg

3 x 6 lat pull over @ 12.5kg

Shake time   then a nice healthy meat n veg meal later on. YUM! 

I hope I'm well enough Sunday to do legs or back.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Legs and abs today!

3 x 10 barbell squats @ 20kg (doubled from the max I've done before)

1 x 10 lunges @ 10kg (knee doesn't like that lol)

2 x 10 lunges @ 5kg

3 x 10 decline crunches

3 x 6 each side - decline oblique crunches

I'm done. Sooooooo done lol. Protein shake time!!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

would normally leave a day in between but i didnt want to miss the chance to train with my friend.

Back and bis!

3 x 10 bent over rows @5kg per hand.

3 x 10 rear delt flyes @ 2 x 1.5kg

3 x 8 stiff leg dead lifts @ 40kg (doubled weight but dropped 2 reps. have more trouble with hand grip than anything :S)

3 x 10 shoulder press @ 2 x 5kg

3 x 10 biceps curls @ 5kg per hand

I think I'm going to hurt tomorrow haha.

Shake time! Also my diet is getting better slowly.. getting better at not eating junk and having a lot more lean meat and veg meals  mmmmm


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Back and Biceps - feeling horrible today so I'm struggling to lift as much.. plus I have the Rammstein gig tomorrow so I don't want to hurt to hard lol RAMMSTEIN!!!!!! WOOOO!!

3 x 10 girly push-ups (warm up)

3 x 10 bent over rows @2 x 3kg

1 x 8 deadlift @ 40kg

2 x 8 deadlift @ 48kg

1 x 6 deadlift @ 52kg (wasn't even that hard but I've run out of weights lol.)

3 x 10 rear delt flyes @ 2 x 3kg

3 x 10 shoulder press @ 2 x 5kg

shake time and try not to pass out.. ****ing illness is doing my head in but i refuse to let it stop me train lol


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol at the girly push-ups! 

Sorry to hear your not well, keep it going. You look great and can only improve.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

nice to see deadlifts in there!

I haven't really heard much RAMMSTEIN, so I looked on youtube and I like it!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks guys ^_^

yah for some reason I'm struggling to do normal push ups.. i will get there though  Been to the docs today.. he gave me some tonic that should boost me.. he thinking i might have shocked my liver doing some not very smart things lol.

And glad you like rammstein! omg totally in love with them haha. I might put a few of the pics up.

Ok set time.. chest and tri. Feeling quite weak today so keeping it simple

3 x 10 bench press @ 2 x 5kg

3 x 10 decline bench press @ 2 x 5kg

(going to go heavier on my next lifts.. they where way to easy and I fiiinnaallly have to dumbbell bars  )

3 x 10 kickbacks @ 5kg

3 x 10 overhead extensions @ 3kg

Planning on doing some cardio today.. I feel like I'm struggling to drop the fat. I'm at the stubborn point lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey pix have a look at getting some milk thistle-its a liver detoxer.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I did back the other day but i forgot to note it...

on chest now!

3 x 10 girly push ups (getting better slowly lol)

3 x 6 decline bench press @ 20kg (up from 10kg @ 3 x 10)

3 x 10 bench press @ 13kg (totally failed at 20kg hahahah)

1 x 10 incline bench press @ 13kg (well weak today!)

2 x 8

3 x 10 kickbacks @ 3kg each

3 x 10 lat pull overs @ 3kg each

shake time then gotta dash!

EDIT: GOD i hate this shake lol.. it smells and tastes fine but the smell of watery coco just makes me gag for some reason. Ive smelt ALOT worse lol.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Well i totally fail.. had my friend up for the week and i did sod all in training.. did do alot of cardio though.

Anyway.. starting again this week so back to it and eating healthy again 

Back and bis

3 x 6 bent over rows @ 11kg per hand

3 x 6 deadlift @ 56kg (major grip issues.. think my hands are too small  )

3 x 6 rear delt flyes at 2 x 5kg (epic.fail lol)

I didnt get chance to finish  i ran out of time. Grr. still upped my rows and deads so thats good.

Also might have new photo updates soon ^_^ its about time! x


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

just wanted to quickly put these up.. current shape atm. I progressed but slowly.. not bad given all the ups and downs Ive had recently. Hopefully push harder into the summer now... ps - I really can't tense for photos haha.. i do look better than these.

EDIT: pics below


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

invisible photo pix lol


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

invisible?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

you said you put photos up lol


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

So wierd :S i can see them fine lol.. what about these?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats better. i like ur curly swirly face, but we already know what you look like lol


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeh but i looked WELL rough.. i have my limits to what I will show haha.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

nahh you never look rough


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohhhhh smooth as silk..

good to see your training hard still pix


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks guys  getting there slowly haha.

Ok legs and abs today.. been a while :/

lunge warm up

2 x 10 squat @ 10kg

1 x 10 squat @ 13kg

3 x 10 decline ab crunches

3 x 10 decline oblique crunches

3 x 6 abs ones i dont no what theyre called lol @5kg

Stretch.. then shake


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok well, I've been talking about my training with someone and yes.. it sucks haha. Been doing it more for fun than anything else.. so I've decided to try a new routine and take it a bit more serious. Still tweaking it but.. yeh.. hopefully it will be a major improvement 

Also been seriously told off for my eating and sleeping habits.. which granted are a because of the meds I'm on which causes me to have no appetite and disrupted sleep so I'm going to try harder to deal with that and not keep forgetting to eat :/

So yeh, just an update on my plans and hopefully I will stick at it.. I might even start putting my diet down so I can be ripped for not eating enough lol, might teach me a lesson!


----------



## Ace1969 (Feb 5, 2010)

if your appetite is crap then try mrp's, u can get out of stock stuff for half price... just ask...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> which granted are a because of the meds I'm on which causes me to have no appetite and disrupted sleep so I'm going to try harder to deal with that and not keep forgetting to eat


its not just a case of making an effort dude..


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I am back with vengeance and ready to rock! So good not feeling ill anymore

Ok day 1 of my new plan!

5 x 20 BW squats

3 x 10 17kg Incline bench

3 x 10 11kg bent arm dumbbell pullover (FFS!!! The lock started spinning off and I nearly got a face full of weights :S :S :S)

decline crunches

1 x 10 BW (way to light)

2 x 10 6.5kg

plank for 1 minute.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

This ones a little guess work cos I didnt finish sorting the routine out.. should be ok though 

LOWER BACK

2 x 10 54kg Deadlifts

1 x 10 46kg (having to pull back because of upping my reps to 10. Way to hard, was starting to lose form)

UPPER BACK

3 x 10 13kg bent over barbell rows

BISCEP

3 x 10 5kg Biscep curls

TRICEP

3 x 10 10kg skullcrushers

skullcrushes are my new fav. Love the burn on them ^_^


----------

